# Беларусь > Гомельская область > Жлобин >  Строительство одноэтажных домов по типовым и индивидуальным проектам

## Мильва

Компания «ДокаДомострой» предлагает выполнить для вас [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. При выборе такого варианта вы получаете полное сопровождение на любом из этапов составления проекта и последующей реализации.

----------

